# Wilderness Hills Speedway, G-Jet/Fray thrash May 12th



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Just thought I would throw out the invite if anyone is interested and going to be in the greater Seattle area (Maple Valley) on Saturday the 12th.

We're going to run G-Jets, fray cars, and whatever the heck else we feel like running! If interested, drop me a line and let me know!

Marty


----------

